# Good earphone?



## Funtoss (Jun 8, 2011)

Can anyone tell me a good EARPHONE from this website? i dont want anything too expensive

http://www.trademe.co.nz/

Thanks


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 8, 2011)

Uhh, budget? Not too expensive for sound freaks is upwards of $300, just so you know.


----------



## Pyeti (Jun 8, 2011)

Why just trademe? Trademe is great normally but there are quite a few traders who sell knock offs, especially when it comes to stuff like headphones. Are you wanting earphones (in ear) or headphones (over ear). And as Fourstaff said budget would good to give better advice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a 5$ pair of Polaroids from big lots and they work very well with crisp sound and nice bass responses.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jun 8, 2011)

Do you want the big ones that go over the ear, the ear buds, the ear buds with a connector between them.. Whats your budget.. Any other sites available

Just saying I NEED EARPHONES (WTF) is not helpful

And if your on a budget, just go to your local store and buy a $5 pair.. Get a known brand and youll be fine.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jun 8, 2011)

WWW.head-fi.org
​Do some reading. Find out what you want out of them.

I'm a fan of the 10 dollar earbuds with the wrap around the ear thingy from Phillips that CVS pharmacy carries. Great for running and pretty good sound quality and I have tried more buds then I can remember.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 8, 2011)

My model number is Polaroid PEP37RED and they are very good for 5$


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 8, 2011)

Why buy those $5 earphones? All of the sets that you get thrown in with even cheap devices today are way better than those.

I would rather save a bit more and buy a set of good value earphones around $50.


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 8, 2011)

And this thread should be in the audio section of the site.


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 11, 2011)

I needed something for around $30 but i bought a skullcandy earphone for $40 and they sound so nice!!

earphones (not headphones) 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Jun 11, 2011)

Skullcandy!?? The horror! Search multi iem review on head-fi.org and look for the thread authored by joker. He has over 140 earphones reviewed from 5$ to 1200$. You can find great ones for 30$. Skullcandy is crap.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 16, 2011)

i just go with brand names kay
Yuin PK3 is best all rounder earbuds for 30USD, 

for IEM's i think its the soundmagic something

i have the ER4P myself, and it sounds amazingly good


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 16, 2011)

Skull candy sounds alright not as good as i thought lol

anyways i think i m satisfied though 

Edit: GUYS!! i just found these!

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Computers/Peripherals/Headsets-microphones/Headsets/auction-383250177.htm 

are they any good? hows the highs mids and lows and treble and bass?


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 16, 2011)

No decent brands are available at Trademe. TDKs are probably just some cheap OEM in-ears sold under that name. You might want to check out Head-Direct.com for Soundmagic earphones they sell the PL30s for $30, and ship worldwide. Also MP4nation.net have a lot of decent budget in-ears.


----------



## jillanne (Aug 30, 2011)

*read this,maybe useful for you !*



Funtoss said:


> Can anyone tell me a good EARPHONE from this website? i dont want anything too expensive
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/
> 
> Thanks



I'glad to recommnd it to you,which one China wholesale supplier,vkamobi,as i know it relible to turst,there are kinds of earphones,you can select!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 12, 2011)

get the PK3 or the Brainwavz M2


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 12, 2011)

I was living in NZ last year and bought a bit of stuff from Playtech:

http://www.playtech.co.nz/afawcs0137773/home.html

They had good prices and free shipping in NZ.  Give them a try.


----------



## TC-man (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

I can recommend Xears, a relatively new company that makes some pretty affordable IEMs (although they do have more expensive models) with great audio quality
http://www.xears.com/en/

And you can even get a discount with a discount code which still seems to work:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/545450/xears-appreciation-thread-formerly-td-iii/75


----------

